# I want to lose my baby weight



## KIC686 (Jul 10, 2008)

why is everything i type being earsed and by who?


----------



## KIC686 (Jul 10, 2008)

Morning:
*Half a cup of peaches (80 calories)
*Strawberry Donna Light and Fit (60 calories)
120 Total calories i hate for breaskfast
*Water
*water

Morning workout: 20 mins on the elliptical i burned 244.1 Calories

I'll keep you guys posted on my lunch and mid afternoon work-out if any


----------



## KIC686 (Jul 10, 2008)

Morning Breakfast: 

* Half a cup of peaches (80 calories)
*Strawberry Donnon light and fit (60 calories)
*Water
*Water
Total Calories: 140

Morning Work-Out

*20 mins on the elliptical
burned : 244.1 calories
Level: 4

I'll keep you guys updated on what i eat for lunch and my mid afternoon work-out if any...


----------



## KIC686 (Jul 10, 2008)

Breakfast:
* Half a cup of peaches (80 calories)
* strawberry Donnon light and fit (60 Calories)
*Water
*Water

Workout:
* 20 mins on the elliptical on level 4
Burned: 244.1 Calories


----------



## KIC686 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lunch:

*Vasic Kosher Kill Spear (5 calories)
* Tuna Wrap with 1 teaspoon of real mayonnaise & 1 teaspoon of yellow mustard (205 Calories)
*Water
*Water
*Water

Workout:
* 10 mins on the elliptical at level 7 (121.4 Calories burned)
*100 jumping Jacks


----------



## KIC686 (Jul 10, 2008)

Breakfast:
*Half a cup of peaches
*Strawberry Donnon light and fit
*water
*water

Workout:

20mins on the elliptical burned 244.1 Calories

Lunch:

*Vlasic Kosher Dill spear
*Tuna wrap w/1teaspoon of real mayo and yellow mustard
*Water
*Water
*water

Mid day work out:

10mins on elliptical burned 121.4 Calories
100 Jumping Jacks

Dinner:

* Chicken breast with half a cup of rice
*glass of crystal light
*water
*water
*water

Night work-out:

10 mins on elliptical at level 2 burned: 110.0 calories
walk around my block


----------

